# A Where Does It Fit Thread



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yep. Only here because is 1st Moscow Watch Factory but not really. Could have been in a few forums.

Love these and fusee too. The heft of the balance and mainspring stand out. Been looking at this one over and over, and over

Do you know where it fits though?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow - that looks pretty special! What is it?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's an 8 day "constant force" chronometer from the Kirov lot, possibly used in Submarines it was decided somewheres - I think! :yes:

ISTR it's in the JL book, but that's still packed away whilst decorating so I can't check







Never seen one in real life, but remember the gold finish movement.

If you don't want it, I could give it a good home :lol:

James, isn't it supposed to have a gimbal mounting of some kind in a wooden box? Lovely piece!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Man knows his stuff 

390023153021


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The BIN price is why I know my stuff - loved the look of it and wo0uld cherish one - know I'll never have one unless the lottery Ticket comes up! Noy really a grail, just such a beautiful piece to have :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> Do you know where it fits though?


In my display cabinet..

But only in my dreams!

Another lovely piece, James, well done to you, sir. I could just look at it for hours....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Wish it was mine, keep looking at it a lot lol


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

its the ships chronometer from poljot right?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Mel's got it right above. Nice piece been on the bay for a while now, I keep watching it


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn, I am going to get one of these the more I research and look at them


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

OOoooh! the man's hooked - watch (pun) this space! :yes:

He'll be posting his own piccies shortly, you can tell :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I know Mel, I know. That second set of movement pics did me in I think


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

James, it *IS* a beautiful movement, I think I could even sit and look at a non-worker, the thing is just so damn classy - even the gimballed wooden case is gorgeous on it's own. :yes:

One has to love this sort of build, surely? Ooozes class IMNSHO :yes: :thumbsup:

When you get fed up, ooooH, I would go up to as much as, say - *five quid* - for one of these! :rofl2:


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Watches are superb but display backs and skeleton apart we do not really appreciate the beauty of the movement. This on the other hand, and as lovely as the box is, would look great in glass. I could be hooked. In fact i'm going to eb*y clocks now!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Agree itâ€™s the movement that does it for me. Mel, interesting enough these seem to be still made, or something. Same movement gold plated. The new ones are single cased doing away with the outer case, it seems. The newer ones are about maybe $500 less than the old ones.

The dial differences

New










Old


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The new pieces with heater


----------

